# Move over 7-pot, the Chocolate 7-pot and the Bhut Jolokia  here comes ...



## alblancher (Feb 19, 2012)

The   Trinidad Moruga Scorpion

http://www.nola.com/food/index.ssf/2012/02/hottest_pepper_the_trinidad_mo.html

another year another hottest pepper.


----------



## geerock (Feb 19, 2012)

Definitely one of the better names in quite a few years.  Although the Jalokia was also known as the "Ghost Pepper".  Pretty soon the Dept of Defense will be looking at these things.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 19, 2012)

If the Chile has good flavor it is worth a little pain but how much flavor can you get out of a small amount of this pepper...Have you Al or anyone here tried this or the other contenders? I have to draw the line at Habaneros at this point...
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






...JJ


----------



## desertlites (Feb 19, 2012)

They say this pepper not only is HOT but also has a a very good flavor to boot. I don't mind hot foods but not to the point that it takes the pleasure out of eating them. Check out some of the pepperheads on Utube eating these things.


----------



## copperhead (Feb 19, 2012)

I have eaten a ghost pepper..... Don't, there is very little flavor in my opinion..... These peppers are good for adding heat to chili and other dishes.


----------



## berninga87 (Apr 8, 2012)

I've tried most of the peppers at the top of the heat scale. For the most popular ones; Habaneros are my favorite for now, tons of flavor and plenty of heat(Caribbean Red's are the best of the group in my opinion). The Jolokia was impressive but mostly for it's heat, like mentioned above it didn't have a whole lot of flavor. I haven't been able to try the Scorpion's yet in fresh pepper form, but I've had a couple different sauces and recently purchased a puree simply containing the peppers themselves and a little vinegar, and they have all been delicious. Flavor wise they are just as good or better than habanero, and to me are slightly hotter tasting than the Jolokia. The puree is great as an additive to sauces, salsa's and any other cooking you want to add a sweet/spicy flavor to, because the flavor goes a long way.


----------



## ritamcd (Apr 8, 2012)

I am growing the Scorpion and will let you know when it fruits ... We make our own hot sauce with the "ghost" and well if theres a hotter there's a better 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





you can get them at the New Mexico Chili institute .. Very expensive and their germination rate SUX!!

If you can get past the heat in the Ghost Peppers then you will find a nice fruity taste ..


----------



## jp61 (Apr 8, 2012)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> I have to draw the line at Habaneros at this point...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same here.


----------

